# Merlin the Rooster at the Boston MSPCA shelter



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Hi, it may be a long shot, but here's a picture of Merlin at the Boston MSPCA shelter. 
















I think he's gorgeous!

For more information, please email at [email protected] or call 617-522-5055.
The hours are 12-5pm Tue thru Sat, and 12-8pm on Thur.

I volunteer to go there and take photos of the shelter critters to promote their adoption - I have created 2 shelter animal photo galleries at our local Starbucks walls, Harvard sq and Davis sq - also have a website, Hopsii's Rabbit Haven where I post the shelter animals photos on Rabbit Rescue page - it's not just rabbits.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful Roo Hopsii! It's wonderful what you do to help these birds and animals .. I also rescue poultry, waterfowl, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, and etc. So many little creatures in need of help. Bless you for what you do!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He's gorgeous!.
Hope he finds a good home soon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing! What a cool bird!

Treesa


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Big Red*

Hi,
I live on a ranch and I used to have a rooster just like that before he passed away. His name was Big Red. When I was about 6 or 7 he puffed out his neck feathers and ran behind me chasing me. I screemed for my parents but the very first one that came out was my dog Beauregard. He chased Big Red away. lol It was so scary. Just wanted to share that lol. That is great what your doing for them.
Taylor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Hopsii,

What a beautiful striking looking bird. Hope you will be able to find a good home for him....Good luck.

Linda


----------



## dove16 (Jun 20, 2005)

*o.r. rollers need new homes*

live in utah magna cant ship them to you there are 8 of them all paired up for a pair is $15.00 or for all is 50.00 thay are show birds and thay are not older then 2 or 3 years of age.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Have you found a home for this rooster?
Taylor


----------

